# Woodcraft Columbus Ohio/ Freud 5300 table+router



## Amy (Nov 7, 2008)

They have the RTS5300 router table and system on sale for $399 (originally $669 or 696) supposedly it's supposed to be January's promotion but ours has them out now, for the sale price, so yours may to. 

One can never have too many routers!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's true, Amy.. I've added 2 dual-base routers to my stable in the last couple months. Still, my collection of five is tiny compared to some around here. How many did Rick say a few months ago that he had the last time he counted? 42??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

I think that was it  and I'm sure all freebies..

=== 



BigJimAK said:


> That's true, Amy.. I've added 2 dual-base routers to my stable in the last couple months. Still, my collection of five is tiny compared to some around here. How many did Rick say a few months ago that he had the last time he counted? 42??


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Lets hear it for perks!


----------

